

4 Myths About Emulators and Real Devices for App Testing - RuG274
http://instantdevices.com/testdroid/4-myths-about-emulators-and-real-devices-for-app-testing

======
onion2k
One example that got me recently - opening the software keyboard on an Android
mobile device changes the viewport height of a web page. Ordinarily that
shouldn't really be a problem, but on some devices with smaller screens the
keyboard takes up more than 50% of the screen, so the device orientation will
switch from portrait to landscape (the browser doesn't use the accelerometer
for that check). Consequently any media query of 'orientation: portrait' will
stop being applied.

I had fun debugging that one.

